# Acer Aspire 4736z internal mic driver working.[Solved]

## alex_baraker

I would like to announce my success to get my Acer Aspire 4736z internal mic working.

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6-i686-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_T4400_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

How to install the driver :

With Kernel 2.6.34 installed : 

```
cd /usr/src/linux
```

 and type 

```
make menuconfig
```

Broswe to - Device Drivers

                    - Sound Card Support

                    - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

                    - USB sound devices

                    -  Select  USB Audio/MIDI driver as a module [M]

                    - Save the configuration and exit.

Compile the kernel by typing 

```
make && make modules_install
```

Load the installed module by 

```
modprobe snd_usb_audio
```

install media-video/guvcview by 

```
emerge -av guvcview
```

Run guvcview and start recording a video with audio to test if your mic is working or not.

Note: I could be able to find solutions for every hardware issues of Acer Aspire 4736z, so right now my laptop is functioning with all hardwares enabled and working 100%, webcam, brightness backlight control, sound card, video, USB, Blutooth, wireless, etc .... all are functioning under my Gentoo box so if you have any problem with your Acer 4736z just ask and I'm so willing to help.

----------

